# California Approval



## bryan (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone have any idea how long it takes for the approval to take the exam in California?


----------



## sac_engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

bryan said:


> Anyone have any idea how long it takes for the approval to take the exam in California?


You will receive one of the self-addressed stamped postcards that you provided in your application packet stating that your application has been referred for technical review. It usually takes 2 to 3 weeks to process. After review *and *if there are any problems or concerns with the application (e.g. education, work ,experience, take-home exam, etc.), you will receive a letter from PELS regarding those issues so that you can correct them before the exam. Otherwise, if all is well, you will receive your exam letter a couple of weeks before the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## RideEng_929 (Jul 27, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any idea how long it takes for the approval to take the exam in California?
> ...


I am in the waiting phase. I received my first stamped postcard recently. I hope all good wells.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 27, 2010)

RideEng_929 said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > bryan said:
> ...


When did you send in your stuff? I havent gotten back a card yet. I know my check cleared today though so that is a good sign.


----------



## RideEng_929 (Jul 27, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> RideEng_929 said:
> 
> 
> > sac_engineer said:
> ...


I sent in my application July 2th and received my stamped postcard about two weeks later.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 28, 2010)

RideEng_929 said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > RideEng_929 said:
> ...


Hopefully it'll be the same with mine. I'm hoping there wasnt a huge rush of applications in the last few days. I sent mine on the 16th and they had it in hand by the 19th according to the delivery confirmation.


----------



## bryan (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got the postcard saying that the application was sent to technical review. Mailed my application on the 13th, so that step took two weeks from the date mailed.


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 29, 2010)

bryan said:


> Just got the postcard saying that the application was sent to technical review. Mailed my application on the 13th, so that step took two weeks from the date mailed.


The CA Board received 14 mail buckets of applications between July 19-20 and the first step in processing those applications are to cashier them and enter the applicant's information into the system. Department of Consumer Affairs requires all Boards and Bureaus to process any funds received within a very short time frame, which is why cashiering is first.

And these represent primarily new applicatons since Re-file apps are not due until August 23, 2010.


----------



## CAPELS (Jul 29, 2010)

CAPLS said:


> bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the postcard saying that the application was sent to technical review. Mailed my application on the 13th, so that step took two weeks from the date mailed.
> ...


The volume is correct, the rest of the information is not technically correct. I have asked the forum moderators to delete CAPLS account, as I don't want the forum readers to think they represent the views of the CA PELS office. That is me, CAPELS.

Sorry for confusion.


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 1, 2010)

CAPELS said:


> CAPLS said:
> 
> 
> > bryan said:
> ...


Capels - about how long does the tech review take?


----------



## bryan (Aug 2, 2010)

i recieved the notice saying i was approved to take the exam on the 31st. so from date i recieved the notice saying it was off to technical review (the 28th) to approval was only 3 days.


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 2, 2010)

bryan said:


> i recieved the notice saying i was approved to take the exam on the 31st. so from date i recieved the notice saying it was off to technical review (the 28th) to approval was only 3 days.


Ok thanks. Right now I'm on the same schedule as you. Exactly 2 weeks after they received my package, I got my first card back. Hopefully, the state of Maryland sent my EIT results. I'm just hoping to get my confirmation soon so I can book a hotel room.


----------



## CAPELS (Aug 4, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there a rough percentage of the number of applicants who will get denied for a seat at the exam? I'd hope in that situation, notification will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, still no approval yet and its been 3 days. Hopefully it'll come soon, I dont want to waste time studying for a test I'm not going to take.


----------



## cinnica (Aug 13, 2010)

I sent mine on July 19, which is the deadline. I got phone call from board to ask my "official transcript" around July 30 to resend my transcript. On July 31, I got letter to ask to re take the take home exam. And then, there is nothing I have been heard.


----------



## navyasw02 (Aug 13, 2010)

cinnica said:


> I sent mine on July 19, which is the deadline. I got phone call from board to ask my "official transcript" around July 30 to resend my transcript. On July 31, I got letter to ask to re take the take home exam. And then, there is nothing I have been heard.


That's more than I've gotten. I got the first post card saying they had my record dated on July 30th then silence since. I didnt do the take home exam, I figured I'd send that in after I take the exam. I'm not in a rush.


----------

